# White Fungus/Mold On Aponogeton Longiplumulosus Bulb



## Thoughtsprocket (May 14, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

I am new to planted aquariums. I have a question about my Aponogeton bulb. First, it's foliage is growing like crazy. However, it has a white fungus like growth developing around the bulb. My inquisitive female corydoras keeps poking around it and uproots it (it was half buried). So right now the bulb is resting above the substrate with two very healthy roots going down into the substrate. I've researched it on the internet. I find mixed info on what I should do. I read that the white fungus will harm other plants and fish. I've read to leave it alone and let it ride itself out. I am unsure of what I should do. I don't want to jeopardize my other plants or my fish. Can someone offer some good solid advice? Thank you!

Current tank parameters:

20 gallon tall
low light (will update wattage when I can)
pressurized CO2, 10 hours/day, 1 hour siesta
Airstone at night

API Root tabs
API Leaf Zone
PH 7.4
Ammonia 0
Nitrites 0
Nitrates 5
Temp 75F

All fish are very healthy.
6 male guppies (Gump, Patch, Sol, Ritz, Flash, Buster) I wasn't going to name The Dudes, but dang it's hard not to!
2 Otos 
1 Corydoras (Julie, real original!)


----------



## Thoughtsprocket (May 14, 2015)

I haven't had a response to my question. So I thought I'd let you all know that I've witnessed my too cats working on the white stuff (whatever it is) it's looking better. The foliage is growing like crazy! Looks beautiful when it gets caught in the water circulator current. Loving my planted aquarium! If anyone does have some information for me, though, I'd appreciate it. Thank you.


----------



## Acro (Jul 20, 2012)

Sorry no one has responded to this yet. 
I've never had it harm anything, but it can be easily removed. Normally when I plant dry bulbs, I remove as much of the dead papery stuff (think of the peel on onions) as possible. This normally prevents fungus. Sometimes they will develop it anyway and it will die on it's own, or it can be removed. In the end, it's up to you . . . but I'd remove it just for looks.


----------



## Thoughtsprocket (May 14, 2015)

Acro said:


> Sorry no one has responded to this yet.
> I've never had it harm anything, but it can be easily removed. Normally when I plant dry bulbs, I remove as much of the dead papery stuff (think of the peel on onions) as possible. This normally prevents fungus. Sometimes they will develop it anyway and it will die on it's own, or it can be removed. In the end, it's up to you . . . but I'd remove it just for looks.


Sorry to take so long to thank you for your response. I've been away at grad school for two months. Thank you for your helpful answer. It still produces the white stuff, but it doesn't seem to harm anything at all. My best to you!


----------

